# I sayz der iz such a ting az a teacupz Chi! : )



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Seez! I wibing proofz! :lol: :wink: (Yes, she needs her nails trimmed!)




























***For any newcomers, no, there is no such thing as a teacup Chi. This was just for fun! She is just an itty bitty Chihuahua.***


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Mama! What cha doin' to me!!! So cute!!!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Rofl....that is sooo cute T!!!! If there ever is one, she is it for sure


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

OMG, what a precious little girl.


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

I wanna kiss that wee face sooo much!! <3 She's just Perfect!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks so much ladies!! : ) Jade truly is an amazing baby girl! Not many thought she would ever make it past a few months old. But she's 2 years old, and not one single health problem so far. She is our miracle baby! :love5:


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Well, yes there is and I want her! Oh. She is so sweet!! The eyes and the look are too much!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Jade and Dottie would go so well together ,send her over !


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Karen, I've been offered as much as $5,000 for her, and have yet to cave. 

Michele, you send Dottie to me.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'll send her to you as long as i come with her ! Oh what fun that would be,no i couldn't part with her either for all the money somebody would offer too precious


----------



## AC/DC Fan (Sep 15, 2010)

Awwwwwwwwwwwww, such a sweet little monkey! She really doesn't looked too thrilled about the situation, does she? I'm impressed she stayed in the cup. 
(and whose nails DON'T need to be cut b/c I know mine's certainly do?!)


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

OMG I love love love the pictures.. LOL. She is too cute~


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Hilarious!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Hehe she is so precious! I just love her little face.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Aww! Ms.Jade is such a sweet little thing! Those pics of her are absolutely adorable!!


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

she's too cute...Mommy need to get you a PINK teacup!!..hehe


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Michele, you are welcome to come with her, and bring the rest of your gang too! I have plenty of room, so come on down. : )

Thank you all very much for your kind comments! : ) My little runt is an Angel. :daisy: We couldn't be happier. She was the perfect addition to The Wee pack. Can't imagine life without any of them. :love5: They have all had a busy day today. Shopping for a baby gift, a wedding gift, lunch, grocery shopping..... We are all tired! :lol:

Moni, I agree! A pink cup is a must. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Kimberly, I think she thought it was some kind of game. :lol:


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

T it is just not fair to keep Jadey all to yourself, we all need a timeshare I think  
She is just beyond adorable, and her expressions in these pics are too funny!


----------



## Pinkchi (Nov 21, 2008)

She puts the T in Teacup  lol

Stunning girl, so itty bitty she is just darling! x


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hehehehe! Just the cutest wittle baby ever!!  So tiny!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Reese and Miley said:


> T it is just not fair to keep Jadey all to yourself, we all need a timeshare I think
> She is just beyond adorable, and her expressions in these pics are too funny!


Katy, I'd be happy to share. : ) Thank you so much! She really is a sweetie pie!!



Pinkchi said:


> She puts the T in Teacup  lol
> 
> Stunning girl, so itty bitty she is just darling! x


Thank you very much Steph! : ) We think she's pretty special. :love5:



rms3402 said:


> Hehehehe! Just the cutest wittle baby ever!!  So tiny!


Thank you Rachel! : ) She is definitely a keeper!


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

She's so tiny! I bet everyone else knows this already, cuz no one has asked. But how much does she weigh? How old is she? She looks smaller then my 3.5 month old!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

hahaha too cute Jade <3


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Blondie87 said:


> She's so tiny! I bet everyone else knows this already, cuz no one has asked. But how much does she weigh? How old is she? She looks smaller then my 3.5 month old!


Telling you her weight would not give you an idea of her size. : ) She is about the size of a Small 9/10 week old Chi puppy. Comparable to what you'd expect a 1 to 1 1/2 lb. Chi to look. She is 2 years old. 



Adrienne said:


> hahaha too cute Jade <3


Thanks! : )


----------



## Joey's Dad (Jul 30, 2009)

Those are great pics!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you! : )


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

Awww she fits in a little cup! She's just so funny, you can see her personality in photos


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, she is quite the character. Feisty little thing! :lol:


----------



## sugarbaby (Dec 21, 2009)

these pics made me smile , she is just the sweetest little girl , i love her facial features


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Bella! :daisy:


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awww She is just so cute. And tolerant. lol


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Awwwwwww (and Awwwwwwwwwwwww some more!!!) what a wee doll!! So perfectly in proportion and so disproportionally CUTE!!! LOL
All your Chibabies are adorable


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

svdreamer said:


> Awww She is just so cute. And tolerant. lol


Thank you! : ) She is pretty tolerant. I wish they were all as tolerant as she is. :lol:



ChiWOWa said:


> Awwwwwww (and Awwwwwwwwwwwww some more!!!) what a wee doll!! So perfectly in proportion and so disproportionally CUTE!!! LOL
> All your Chibabies are adorable


You are just so very kind!!! :daisy: Thank you so much!!! She is such a sweetheart! I absolutely adore my Wee babies. :love5:

Here is Gia. She is 3 years old. She is my next up in size from Jade. Lexie is just a lil bit longer in length than Gia, and Chance is a bit bigger than Lexie. : )


----------



## Chiwawa Lover (Feb 28, 2011)

Awwww, how precious is lil Jade?! Your very lucky to have a lil fur baby so small and gorgeous  Gia is a darling too  I can't get over how teeny tiny they are 
Your pack of mighty Chi's are all just gorgeous!!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Awwwwwwww some more LOL. You have a great wee Chifamily, they are all so cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Aahhhhh...look at little Gia, I just love her!! And look at how tiny she is. Ivy and Fern are longer like Lexie I'll have to share my attempt at ferns pic hee hee!!



TLI said:


> Thank you! : ) She is pretty tolerant. I wish they were all as tolerant as she is. :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Chiwawa Lover said:


> Awwww, how precious is lil Jade?! Your very lucky to have a lil fur baby so small and gorgeous  Gia is a darling too  I can't get over how teeny tiny they are
> Your pack of mighty Chi's are all just gorgeous!!


Thank you so much Roxanne! :daisy: The Wee's have been such a blessing to our lives. I can't imagine life without them. :love5: 



ChiWOWa said:


> Awwwwwwww some more LOL. You have a great wee Chifamily, they are all so cute!


Thank you Terry! : )



Ivy's mom said:


> Aahhhhh...look at little Gia, I just love her!! And look at how tiny she is. Ivy and Fern are longer like Lexie I'll have to share my attempt at ferns pic hee hee!!


Thank you Lori! : ) Gia is an Angel. Such a sweet little personality. 

You do need to share your pic of Fern! She did really well! They are so tolerant to our silliness, aren't they! Bless their little hearts. :love5:


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

Gia is cute as a button 
Yes Lori pulllleeezzz I need some fern pics, having withdrawals! 
She is one of my faves as well!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww that is just the cutest pic of Gia! She is so precious. Love her T. :love5:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you Cheryl & Paula! :daisy: Gia is my little side kick. :love5:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cute! I want to see your doggies too Lori!! I took a pic of Bijou like that and he hated it, if T does not mind me hijacking her thread I will post it so you can see it.. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

You know you guys are welcome to post anything you'd like in my threads. :daisy:


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I ended up making a new thread, and you've already posted in it.. :lol:


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Yeah, I saw that after I posted in here. :wink: For future reference, you are always welcome to post anything you like in my threads. I don't care about all the hijacking stuff. : ) Share and share alike. :daisy:


----------



## Ember (Aug 7, 2009)

T, i didn't think Jade could get any cuter than she already is and then you go post pictures like this!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Ember said:


> T, i didn't think Jade could get any cuter than she already is and then you go post pictures like this!


Awww, thank you so much!!! :daisy: We think she's pretty cute too.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

haha i love it! so cute x


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

So sweet I just love little jade.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

Oh Jade, could you get any cuter????


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

Jade is so adorable I could just drink her up!


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank you so much ladies! :love5:


----------

